# Jeff Speakman on V.I.P.??



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 11, 2003)

I just saw the re-run episode of Pamela Anderson's V.I.P.,  and noticed Jeff Speakman was in one of the episodes!!!  I'm a big Speakman fan, and I was just wondering if anyone else happened to see it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 11, 2003)

I didn't know that anyone watched it.:idunno:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 11, 2003)

I've watched the show,but... you say there were GUYS on it? 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## tarabos (Jun 12, 2003)

yeah...i saw that one too. it was funny because they just run in his school out of the blue and have him and his students beat up the bad guys for them


----------



## tonbo (Jun 12, 2003)

V.I.P. ???

You mean that is seriously a show?  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Sorry.....couldn't resist...... 

Peace--


----------



## cdhall (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThuNder_FoOt _
> *I just saw the re-run episode of Pamela Anderson's V.I.P.,  and noticed Jeff Speakman was in one of the episodes!!!  I'm a big Speakman fan, and I was just wondering if anyone else happened to see it. *



Yep, I've seen the end of that episode at least.

Good for Mr. Speakman.  He made sure to put in a groin shot at his Kenpo School.

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Speakman,+Jeff

Notable TV Guest Appearances
1.	"V.I.P." (1998) in episode: "The Last Temptation of Val" (episode # 1.13) 6 February 1999
:asian:


----------

